# OK, so it's been a while



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Thought I'd put up a few pics of last nights Deck Herf. AshKicker, Slinky and Matt from the Golf Course. Now thankfully I held the camera so you don't have to see my mug! Wish I had of thought to get pics of the 2 pipes Matt brought with him, but I didn't. Was too excited to try them out! Oh well.

And, yes the damn doors need cleaned. Stupid dogs!!

We kick back (Ashkicker, Slinky & I) every Friday night on our upper covered deck and are now using the outdoor fireplace. It's a great time, great smokes, great company. 








Ashkicker & Slinky started the evening with an El Mejor Emerald, then Ashkicker moved on to a Dunhill (yummy!)








Then the Slinky moved on to a CAO Earth Nectar








Matt was living large with his first Nub Habano that I hit him with and he loved it.

I started out with an Ashton VSG and moved on to a Padron 40th Anni. What a great night!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great deck herf and good times!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looksgreat. thx for the pics


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

A deck Herf! I love the idea.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Good times Forrest!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

looks like a awesome night glad you all enjoyed the smokes, that nub looks amazing


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

No better place. Nice


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

covered deck with a fireplace?? :dribble: oh man, that'd be so nice....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Out door deck herfs!!!living large my man nice pics!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics from what looks a great time!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times thanks for sharing


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like ya'll were having a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics and sounds like a good time too! I hate to admit it but it's time to get the patio heater ready to go here too!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like a good time!


----------

